# Any pics of black e60 530?



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of 2004 e60 black 530, preferaby with black interior???


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

jamilaz said:


> Does anyone have any pics of 2004 e60 black 530, preferaby with black interior???


nice advertisement in your profile  

Its not tolerated here at the 'fest, so you might want to consider taking that down... otherwise, the mods will get on you, and you might be banned


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*here are a couple shots from my ED 5/07/04*



jamilaz said:


> Does anyone have any pics of 2004 e60 black 530, preferaby with black interior???


----------

